#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Pipe Drafting And Design Video Series

## danieljk

Hi Again..


also looking for above mentioned ebooks and video series..
=======================================
Pipe Drafting And Design Video Series
Editor: Elsevier Science, Firstgroupcommunications

Format:Book & Video

Published:November 5, 2001
Dimensions:0 x 0 in
Published By:Gulf Professional Publishing
The following ISBNs are associated with this title:
ISBN - 10:0750675322
ISBN - 13:9780750675321

From the Publisher
This twelve-part series illustrates in a concise yet comprehensive manner the procedures, techniques, and operations required to develop quality piping drawings using Manual, AutoCAD, and ProPIPE applications. 


The series consists of more than nine hours of instruction including lecture, animation, on-site video footage, screen captures of the software and other visual techniques and aids that greatly enhance the viewer''s understanding of the subject. Included with the series is the Pipe Drafting and Design textbook, student manual, and instructor''s guide.
================================================See More: Pipe Drafting And Design Video Series

----------


## mpshah298

> Hi Again..
> also looking for above mentioned ebooks and video series..
> =======================================
> Pipe Drafting And Design Video Series
> Editor: Elsevier Science, Firstgroupcommunications
> 
> Format:Book & Video
> 
> Published:November 5, 2001
> ...



please send link for this vedios

----------


## mpshah298

thank you

----------


## dkp.engineer

Thank You

----------


## efallah

Thank You

----------


## mekkisam

thank u

----------


## aboulfazl

thank you

----------


## akemper

tanks

----------


## gadoo

please send links it is important for me

----------


## anish

petrolium transport

----------


## sunney445

thank

----------


## Shahin71

thanx

----------


## nawajha22

thanx

See More: Pipe Drafting And Design Video Series

----------


## anaamikaa

add the links in your post

regards

thankxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## shailesh284

Thanks yaar

----------


## emrearici

add the links in your post

regards

----------


## SULAIMAN

thanks

----------


## tturit

please send link for this vedios  :Embarrassment: )

----------


## johnzrw

thank you.

----------


## vbuilt

> Hi Again..
> also looking for above mentioned ebooks and video series..
> =======================================
> Pipe Drafting And Design Video Series
> Editor: Elsevier Science, Firstgroupcommunications
> 
> Format:Book & Video
> 
> Published:November 5, 2001
> ...



thank you for your shared

----------


## bw997577

can i get the that sofware and video??

----------


## johnexxon

Thank you

----------


## coolguy0000to9999

may u please send the links for the videos

----------


## kounhetsov

Thanks

----------


## davus

Please can you send the link's for me?
I'm goig to make an internship and i realy need this videos to be acknowleged with the metter...


Thank's alotSee More: Pipe Drafting And Design Video Series

----------


## kabeerdoss

Hi danieljk,

               Please send me original link for Pipe Drafting And Design Video Series. i will waiting for your reply.

thanks

doss

----------


## welehweleh

please send me the link. thx

----------


## ravanan

Can You Please send me links of this video series

----------


## get...jung

thank you

----------


## jhonniewalk

Can You Please send me links of this video series jhonniewalk@gmail.com

----------


## ravanan

Can You Please send me links of this video series 
to   ravanan007006@yahoo.co.in 

Thanks in Advance  :Smile:

----------


## zhengjs

please send link to me.

----------


## pj.nano

Please send the link, thanks

----------


## sheroo_mady

> Hi Again..
> also looking for above mentioned ebooks and video series..
> =======================================
> Pipe Drafting And Design Video Series
> Editor: Elsevier Science, Firstgroupcommunications
> 
> Format:Book & Video
> 
> Published:November 5, 2001
> ...



where is the links for the Pipe Drafting And Design Video Series???
 u r kindly reqesteded to upload it or post the links
or send it by mail   sheroo_mady@yahoo.com
im in bad need to it
thanks for ur interest

----------


## NESTIN

Hi;
send me link:
nestor.amachuy@yahoo.com
Thanks

----------


## Pedro Romero

Would like to see the links

----------


## ucok_sl

Hi...


would you please send me the link for the video...

ThanksSee More: Pipe Drafting And Design Video Series

----------


## sheroo_mady

who have the links for pipping vedios
i need it so much can any body help me
please im waiting any help

----------


## teri

Can You Please send me links of this video series 

to  wateralb@yahoo.com  i really need them

thank you in advance

----------


## danieljk

Guys..
In my post I have said I am looking for (searching for) the videos..I dont have the links..I am requesting someone on this forum to post the links if they have..

----------


## hchugtai

please send me link for these videos.
Thanks

Hchugtai@gmail.com

----------


## aremkha

Please send me link these vidoes

----------


## ravishe

> Hi Again..
> also looking for above mentioned ebooks and video series..
> =======================================
> Pipe Drafting And Design Video Series
> Editor: Elsevier Science, Firstgroupcommunications
> 
> Format:Book & Video
> 
> Published:November 5, 2001
> ...



PL share the links here or email at ravishe2k6@gmail.com

----------


## sultan777

thank you

----------


## Tengku_Syahdilan

Thanks

----------


## Tengku_Syahdilan

Thank For Shared....its kindly yours....

----------


## newnesy

Any chance you could pm me the links also please.

----------


## bajupk

To all the people who have posted against the request of danieljk...

"FOR GOD SAKE PLEASE OPEN UR EYES, READ THE FULL POST, BEFORE POSTING UR OWN MESSAGE"..

Danieljk is also looking for the book and video series...?

and the IDOTS..saying Thanks for what? I have no idea?

----------


## rafyss

Please send link for this download videos

See More: Pipe Drafting And Design Video Series

----------


## tturit

Please send link for this download videos

----------


## setiawan

Please send link for this download - ebooks and videos.

----------


## sailuannam

please send me the links for vidios.

----------


## mkhurram79

i have also heard this series. It is so important. Waiting someone to share.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thank you

----------


## mdana

I really need the links, can you send it to mdana_2000@yahoo.com.
Thank you

----------


## aarcela

Someone have thess videos

----------


## aarcela

Someone have these videos? please send the link to my mail aarcela@gmail.com

----------


## patil

plz send me video series link at
124swadeshi@gmail.com

----------


## maskedsperm

Hi Folks...

This Video Series seems to be very interesting informative material...

Would anyone of you share the downloading links with me?

Thanks in advance...

----------


## utilizator

Please send link for this download - ebooks and videos.

----------


## aurrel

IF ANYBODY HAVE THE LINKS IT WILL BE VERY HELPFULL IF  POST THEM IN MY EMAIL


posta2007@yahoo.com  Thank youSee More: Pipe Drafting And Design Video Series

----------


## andak777

Pls. inform the link

Thanks in advance

----------


## Guniawala

Please send the link.
Thanks.

----------


## RomanK

Hello, 

Could you please send the link to koybash@yahoo.ca

Thank you.

----------


## baseetu

pls,send this link to my email address:basi42002@gmail.com
thanks

----------


## maskedsperm

The most wanted "share"...   :Wink: 

Someone, PLEASE, bring happines to the forum by sharing those download links !!!!   :Frown: 

I need them too (vaso_e_agua@yahoo.com)

Thanks in advance...  :Big Grin:

----------


## baseetu

pls,can any good samaritan in the house send the link to basi42002@gmail.com
i really need this video, plssss

----------


## ravanan

I anybody has please share the links in the site. will be usefull for so many people    :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ravanan

Hello,

Could you please send the link to saravanan007006@yahoo.co.in

Thank you.
__________________

----------


## Robin59

please send the link 

regards

----------


## RomanK

Hello, please send me the link to the video koybash@yahoo.ca
Thank you

----------


## adiarahman08

Dear All ,
Please send link for this video pipe drafting series ,,, 
I am very very need for this video .................


my email : lakirahman@yahoo.co.id  :Confused: 

Thanks all

----------


## sheroo_mady

please send the link of this vidio to me please

See More: Pipe Drafting And Design Video Series

----------


## Neke

I would also like to get the link from anyone who has the links email nnanna.chimaobim@gmail.com thanks in advance

----------


## m.shahbazi

Does anyone has the link for this video training.
I really need it badly. Could you please send me the link in my email address:
m.shahbazi@hotmail.com
Many many thanks in advance

----------


## danielo

plz
seyyidgel@yahoo.com

----------


## rklnt79

pls send the vidio link to my email id  rrajakumar79@gmail.com

----------


## Tiberius

in the end anyone posted any link's???

----------


## aurrel

please can you send me the link at   posta2007@yahoo.com

----------


## oldfei

please can you send me the link at oldfeizhang@yahoo.com.cn
thank a lot in advance

----------


## samdanny5

hai can i get the links

----------


## mpshah298

thank you for providing this information

----------


## airliner

Can You Please send me links of this video series 
to fotismav@hotmail.com?

----------


## mpshah298

please send me thread on mpshah298@gmail.com
thank you

----------


## classmusic9

thanks !!!!1

See More: Pipe Drafting And Design Video Series

----------


## love_hotelhot

thanks
plz send me the link

----------


## hchugtai

Hi, Can you please send me the link??? 
hchugtai@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## ccpjeff

Could you please send the vidio link to my email id at dccjeff@yahoo.com.tw
Many Thanks.

----------


## harmoniandreas

plz send me links of this video series at harmoniandreas@yahoo.com
thanks

----------


## blever

Hi.Could you please send me the link??
dlever21@yahoo.com
Thanks

----------


## bibbi

please send link for these videos

----------


## *sessizlik

Hi, Can you please send me the link
sessizlik1266@hotmail.com

Many Thanks..

----------


## soloweber

Hi, please send me the link for pipe drafting and design series video..my email id is soloweber@yahoo.com

----------


## soloweber

please send me links for this video.my email id is soloweber@yahoo.com

----------


## mkhan

thanks

----------


## jsn1980

pls send my mail id jsn.1980@hotmail.com

----------


## raulelite

JAJAJAJAJA WHAT A FUNNY POST!! EVERY BODY SAY THANKS, I DON'T KNOW WHY??? THE GUY IS LOOKING FOR THAT BOOK AND VIDEOS, I AM ALSO LOOKING FOR THE BOOK... NOT THE VIDEOS.
THE BOOK IS  "Pipe Drafting and Design" FROM ELSEVIER.


I HOPE BE CLEAR, READ AND INTERPRETATION...See More: Pipe Drafting And Design Video Series

----------


## andyoil

please send me the link, thanks a lot!!

----------


## bibbi

please send link for this videos

----------


## b4_dry

send me, please

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

dear friends,
can anyone share this video.
tq

----------


## bibbi

Could you please send the video link to my email id at  bernardinifabrizio@alice.it
Many Thanks.

----------


## darkd666

send me the link please  :Smile:

----------


## guru4life

PLease, I need this Video too.

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

please share this link o dear friends=)

----------


## jcsdesign13

Could you please send the video link to my email id at jcsdesign13@gmail.com
Regards and Thanks very much.

----------


## jcsdesign13

please would you send me the links of this videos . . . to jcsdesign13@gmail.com
thanks very much.

----------


## josefreitas

please send link. thanks jose_manuel_freitas@yahoo.com

----------


## guru4life

Please we all really need this. HELP!!!

See More: Pipe Drafting And Design Video Series

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

Dear friends,
Please share this link for those who has it. or you can send it mo zurftems@gmail.com
thank you.

----------


## sheroo_mady

if any one have this vedio seris plz send it to me    sheroo_mady@yahoo.com
 plz
 thanks for ur interest

----------


## cytech

Hi All,

if you got the book and video, please share.

thanks

Cy

----------


## samir5101

where is video link?????????????

----------


## hchugtai

Can you please send me the link?

----------


## maskedsperm

Hi

I've been looking for those videos too... Could anyone please send me a notification with the downloadig link please?

I would really appreciate it

Thanks in advance

----------


## smpt11

may i please have a link..thank

----------


## Ahamidhi

Guys, can you send the link to me as well? firdaus.zabidi@gmail.com

thank you

----------


## Shane_C

Can You Please send me the links to shaneconnor11@gmail.com

Thank you!

----------


## ricardorx

Can You Please send me the links to ricardorx@hotmail.com

Thank you!!!

----------


## indianadarren

Anybody got a link to the videos? Please, please, pretty please?

----------


## MESHAHAN

why members are thanking while there is no link

See More: Pipe Drafting And Design Video Series

----------


## cadista

Please send me the links............

w.i.n.s.t.o.n@hotmail.es

----------


## Ahmed-Abdelfattah

thank u

----------


## mitalca19

please send links it is important for me

----------


## watson123

I'm also saying thanks , but really don't know why

----------


## haikan

Also looking for the said pipe video series. Please send us the link again for download. thank you so much.

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
 if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------

